# Forks Washington



## Cedarkerf (Oct 18, 2011)

Took Mntngal out to Forks this weekend for a getaway to unwind.Had a great time at the ocean and Hoh rain forest. Spent 2 nights at Bed and breakfast places. Pics say more than words evr could about this part of our beautiful state.View attachment 203412
View attachment 203413
View attachment 203414
View attachment 203415
View attachment 203416


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 18, 2011)

*Ocean pics*

Was very calm and unusually warm





View attachment 203417
View attachment 203418
View attachment 203419
View attachment 203420
View attachment 203421


----------



## Gologit (Oct 19, 2011)

Great pictures. I'll put that place on my "see" list.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 19, 2011)

Cool pics. See any vampires? :biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 19, 2011)

My wife mentioned going there yesterday. Looks like plenty for both of us to see.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 19, 2011)

When I lived in Indiana they always told me how we didnt have the colorful leaves out here I beg to differ. These pics are from the Hoh rain forest area

View attachment 203542
View attachment 203543
View attachment 203544
View attachment 203545


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 19, 2011)

Not that people in forks are into logging but these yard ornamnts say some are.

View attachment 203546


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 19, 2011)

*Worlds largest Red Cedar*

Out on DNR land its not a Red wood but its huge,View attachment 203548
View attachment 203549


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 19, 2011)

*Elma mural*

I know a few guys here really like these. Elma use to be in the heart of logging country not to far from the world famous Camp Grisdale the worlds largest logging camp back in the day.View attachment 203550


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 19, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Cool pics. See any vampires? :biggrin:


 
No vampires but the vampire geeks sure have played it up for all its worth. The sign entering forks used to say welcome to the logging cpital of the world.


----------

